# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  Stoppen met laxeerdragees

## musje

Al jaren gebruik ik laxeerdragees, het is een gewoonte geworden. Als puber wilde ik afslanken en ik ben toen zo stom geweest om laxeerpillen te kopen.
Nu ben ik niet echt meer bezig met lijnen, natuurlijk zit ik er niet op te wachten om dikker te worden. Ik eet gewoon, maar stoppen met de laxeerdragees durf ik niet, want ik ben bang en weet ook niet wat de juiste manier is. Op de andere forums heb ik enkele ervaringen gelezen. Ik ben echt op zoek naar mensen die gestopt zijn en hoe ze dat gedaan hebben.

----------


## davanzu21

Oewh jeetje, wat naar voor je...

Ik kan je helpen... 
Maar daarvoor heb ik informatie nodig, namelijk hoeel je nu precies nog gebruikt, en of je iedere keer hetzelfde aantal gebruikt of afwisselend??

Aan de hand van de hoeveelheid kun je afbouwen, niet in een keer stoppen! Je bent immers er jaren aan verslaafd geweest. Verder raad ik je aan om naar je huisarts te gaan, je gaat wellicht verstopt raken en niet naar de wc kunnen. Je huisarts kan je Movicolon/metamucil/volcolon/lactulose voorschijven, dit is veel vriendelijker en zal je helpen normaal stoelgang te krijgen. Ook hier moet je weer van afbouwen, tenzij je klachten blijft houden, dan kun je overleggen.

Ik heb het zelf ook gedaan, en in een eetstoorniskliniek gezeten waar dit heel veel ter sprake kwam.

Succes!

----------


## musje

Wat fijn zo snel een reactie.
Over het algemeen gebruik ik dagelijks 24 tabletten om het uur 8, dus 3 keer 8Ja naar de huisarts, wordt moeilijk aangezien mijn moeder daar werkt en zij er eigenlijk van overtuigd is dat ik de zooi niet meer gebruik. Ik durf dat dus niet aan. Ik weet wel dat je bij de apotheek zonder recept lactulose kan krijgen.
Mijn voornemen is nu eerst een week naar 2 keer 8 dragees te gaan en dan vanaf volgende week per dag 2 tabletten af te bouwen.
Ik ben het zo zat....

----------


## davanzu21

Ik heb je een bericht teruggestuurd!

Ik hoop dat het je wat gaat helpen!

Succes!

----------

